
Show HN: Mindfulness Reminder Right in Your OS X Menu Bar - azarai
https://mindfuldevmag.com/mindful-moments-reminder.html
======
azarai
Created the app to help me with my own practice. It reminds me during the day
to take a short break for a mindful moment. It is not just a gong and I am on
my own, no it plays a short guided meditation helping me to focus.

